# Software für Lüftersteuerung



## Corsair_Fan (29. Mai 2017)

*Software für Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo zusammen

suche eine Software zur Lüftersteuerung (außer Speedfan) gib es da noch andere? Bin am Überlegen mir die NZXT Grid V2+ zu holen, weil die MB Fan Controll ist nicht wirklich die besten. Anstatt die Lüfterdrehzahl langsam ansteigen zu lassen springt sie auf volle Leistung obwohl dies nicht nötig ist.

Wollte erst mal Speedfan und wenn es andere gibt die Testen bevor ich zur Grid V2+ greife.

Hoffe jemand kann mir da helfen.


----------



## Flexsist (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

Für die Steuerung von Lüftern angeschlossen am Mainboard gibt es nur Speedfan o. die zum Mainboard passende Hersteller-Software.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

okay danke erst mal für die Inf. Werds mal nach deiner Anleitung versuchen ob ich es hinbekomme ansonsten muss die Grid V2 halt her.


----------



## Redrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe mir die Grid v2 geholt und bin begeistert.Auch die Software läuft bei meir mit Win10 Pro sehr gut.Ich habe nur meinen Cpu Kühler am Mainboard angeschlossen und den rest alles (6Lüfter) an dei Steuerung.Das einzige was mich stört ist die registrierung für die Software.Habe mir dann auch die App auf mein Handy gemachtaber mehr wie spielerei ist das nicht.Ok,man kann im Betrieb die Werte ablesen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

hast du Lüfter mit unerschiedlichen Drehzahlen an der V2? Und kann man bei der alle einzeln Ansteuern und Einstellen?


----------



## Redrudi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

Ja,man kann alle die einzeln angeschlossen sind mit einer selbst erstellten Lüfterkurve einstellen oder mit vorgegeben Werten.
Bei der Software habe ich selbst aus dem Standby oder Ruhezustand keine probleme.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

okay danke erst mal hab mal alle 5 Lüfter auf volle Leistung geteste und bin zu den Ergebniss gekommen das ich kein Unterschied zu vorher merk. Also bräuchte ich die V2 eigentlich gar nicht.
CPU kommt eh nicht über 55°C, also brauch die Lüftereinstellung dort auch nicht geändert werden.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

Was ist denn mit dem ASRock AXTU? Das hat doch auch die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter in Windows zu steuern.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

@ teachmeluv

ja klar geht das aber wenn die Target Temp. überschritten ist geht er bei mir auf 100% Leistung anstatt 10-15% die Lüfter schneller laufe zu lassen


----------



## teachmeluv (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

Die Target-Temp kannst du doch damit auch festlegen, dazu musst du aber noch das Level einstellen (geht glaube ich von 1 - 9 oder 1 - 5).

Das ist leider etwas blöd gelöst, kenne das noch von meinem ASRock Z68 Extreme 4, wo das im BIOS bereits so subtoptimal vorgegeben war.

Du legst zunächst die Target-Temp auf einen realistischen Wert und musst dann ein bisschen mit dem Level dafür rumspielen, was beides im Zusammenspiel die klassische Lüfterkurve ersetzt.


----------



## 0ssi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Software für Lüftersteuerung*

Wenn man weiß wie sich Lüfter und Temperaturen verhalten dann macht Argus Monitor Sinn. Da kann man alles ganz genau einstellen ist aber leider nicht kostenlos.


----------

